# Do it sober, lights on?



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Q - do you prefer sex:
1. sober, or after a drink
2. in light, or in darkness
3. anything else - music, etc.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.

In all seriousness, men are visual and I think most would prefer it with the lights on. The rest of it is personal preference and I don't think you can generalize, unless you ask men who are similar in personality to your husband.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Question one: I don't drink. My husband drinks a shot of rum every once in a while.
Question two: Darkness. I can only picture images in my mind when it is dark. 
Question three: Nothing else. 
No music, I don't want to be distracted. If you mean places at home, sofa, chair, bed, all good. Bed still my favorite.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Seppuku said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 
> In all seriousness, men are visual and I think most would prefer it with the lights on. The rest of it is personal preference and I don't think you can generalize, unless you ask men who are similar in personality to your husband.


My husband knows that I prefer darkness, so he is always OK to turn off the lights. But if I am wearing something sexy, then we will turn on the lights, just so he can enjoy the beautiful picture of me!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

1. sober, or after a drink
Sober. My wife and I don't drink enough to really ever get drunk or buzzed. It's been well over 8 years since the last time I drank enough to get a buzz.​2. in light, or in darkness
In between​3. anything else - music, etc.
Music almost 100% of the time. We generally use music to help set the mood for our intimacy. Enigma, etc for the long slow passionate love making. All the way to something like the Lords Of Acid when we are both feeling really randy.​


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

1. sober, or after a drink

After a drink.

2. in light, or in darkness

Enough light to see...but not blinding. Never darkness.

3. anything else - music, etc.

Music is great.

CC


----------

